# We miss you Phil Edwards, where're you at?



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

OK, quick disclaimer: This is a shameless plug to get Phil to comment on my DSB thread HERE since his PhD is in substrates.

But seriously... He hasn't posted in over a month so I'm also curious/worried for the guy. Phil, you alright? Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a moderator or admin on another site.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

He is like that - disappears every so often. One day he woke up in Japan from all places. Ask him, he will confirm he has been there.


Sent from my RM-893_nam_att_206 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

niko said:


> He is like that - disappears every so often. One day he woke up in Japan from all places. Ask him, he will confirm he has been there.
> 
> Sent from my RM-893_nam_att_206 using Tapatalk


Takillya can do that too you 

Jk. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Being a moderator/admin on another site shouldn't stop him from posting on APC!

Phil where are you man? You're posts are missed.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Being a moderator/admin on another site shouldn't stop him from posting on APC!
> 
> Phil where are you man? You're posts are missed.


Right?.. I admin dfwfishbox.com and find time to fart around here.


----------

